# Critical Skills Extension rejected due to 'Passport not scanned properly' plz advise.



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Dear Expats,

I am having one year CSV till Sep this year. After getting a permanent job, applied for visa extension with full list of documents.
I submitted on 10th May in Rivonia Office and collected outcome yesterday ie 26th May within 2 weeks.
It was a strange reason for me as per Rejection Letter from DHA.

*Comments: 'Passport of the applicant was not scanned properly'.
*
I really cant understand was the issue with my passport photocopy or VFS didnt scan my passport properly.
In either case, if DHA has asked for clear copy, I could have submitted again.
But it was rejected straight away and am left with just 3 more months before my current visa expires.

Experts, please advise in this scenario, which is the best option.
1) Appeal - Can appeal within 2-3 days, but not sure when outcome might come.
2) Re-apply - It will take atleast a month, since I need to again get both countries PCC and medical certificates.

Kindly awaiting your responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abi.Mayor (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Koolkam,

I am not surprised the way Home Affairs reject applications these days. They are just making VFS unnecessarily rich. I will not advise you to appeal the decision, this kind of submission are not prioritised, your application can end up on a pile of junk. RE-apply as soon as possible .


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

New application!


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion.

I will gather all required documents within 3 weeks and apply again.
Please do not mind this question if its not logical.
In case if I appeal and do not get response within a month, can I file a fresh application?
Am I legally allowed to do that or should wait until appeal comes out.
Just asking this question for confirmation.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

No, you have to withdraw any ongoing appeal before making a fresh application


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> No, you have to withdraw any ongoing appeal before making a fresh application


Thanks Oyibopeppeh for the clarification.


----------

